

Ask HN: Why are some authors shown in Green on Hacker News web? - makuchaku

When I submit a post, my name always shows up as grey. Some posts have authors with green color.<p>For example see this screenshot of HN at 8:35 PM IST : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oi60.tinypic.com&#x2F;16i9nao.jpg
======
WestCoastJustin
New & throwaway accounts are highlighted in Green [1, 2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories](https://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333)
(/search green)

~~~
makuchaku
Thanks for the note :)

